# Craft shops in Dubai



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

Where can I find a proper craft shops in Dubai, those where you can find lots of materials for crafting purpose, such as polymer clay, tools, molds..etc?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Craft Land at Town Centre Shopping Mall, Jumeirah


----------

